
Every aspiring hacker and cyberpunk must watch these movies - k4m4
https://hackermovie.club/
======
xtiansimon
Not a movie. Not 'about' hacking, but there are some cool hackers-- Max
Headroom.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom)

